# Sample announcement



## cheech (Apr 3, 2007)

1st Annual SMF kick off announcement.

The dates are June 15,16,and 17 beginning around %pm on the 15th an dending around the same time on the 17th.

The gathering will be at (insert address here -sorry but I lost the address).

Campsites will be available for $25 for the whole duration of the gathering and $65/night for a near by hotel.

Activities will include a trip to a local BBQ contest, a smoker giveaway, music, and lots of eating.

If you are interested make sure to post it so we know how many people to figure on.

Shirts and hats will be available to purchase. Please see newsletter or other post for further details.




Is this what you are thinking? Is this good to go?


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 3, 2007)

*This should have all the info you need:


Who:               All are welcome to the first annual SMF Get Together 

What:              Weekend camping, cooking, relaxing, and visiting

Where:Northern Cherokee Trading Post Camp Ground Clinton MO.
578 E Hwy 7, Clinton, MO 64735

When:             June 15th, 16th, & 17th 

Activities:       Planned trip to Sedalia Missouri to view the smoking competition, various music played by members, rib rub contest and give away prizes.

Prizes:             Grand Giveaway is a GOSM 3405 BGW gas smoker; other items will be given away during activities.

*


----------



## ultramag (Apr 3, 2007)

I think something similiar to PC's layout looks better. The info on cost and such in yours needs to be included for sure though.


----------

